
Rubik's Harmony: Cracking a Rubik's Cube with Music - minakhan
Rubik&#x27;s Harmony is a part of Project Joy, which is a collection of technologies for mental wellbeing.
See Rubik&#x27;s Harmony here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;IRN3aIBrP3U and get one here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;138156351&#x2F;project-joy-enjoy-every-moment-proposed-masters-re
======
trcollinson
I won't even begin to discuss how horrible of a scam this stuff is. I will
speak to the Rubik's cube for a moment though. First off, we know that a
Rubik's cube has 43.25 Quintillion possible starting combinations. Any one of
these combinations can be solved in 20 moves or less (we know this from a team
of researchers who used a super computer to calculate all of the possible
moves). So while you could memorize a set of musical cords for each
possibility, it would be an insane number of things to memorize. Interesting
scam premise though.

At any rate, learning to solve the cube is actually a very enjoyable and
relaxing activity that I believe helps my brain, at the very least. There are
a number of systems for solving the cube. I use CFOP. With it I can solve any
cube in under 30 seconds. Much of it is intuitive with the memorization about
100 algorithms (technically there are 119 total: 41 for the f2l, 57 oll's, and
21 pll's. I use all of the oll's and pll's and only a few of the f2l's. I
mostly finish the f2l by intuition). Don't get tricked into buying some neat
system for the cube. Ask the experts. You can get all of the algorithms for
free online for numerous systems. Grab a cube and just have fun!

------
spraveenitpro
SCAM!!!

